# Help me I need to make an AceKard2i skin



## doeo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




As the title says, I wanna make an AK2i skin.
I went to Acekard's site and found 2 skin editors.
I picked the official one.
Now look what happens after I download it and unzip it.





Maybe I double click now...





What?
Did anyone else get this error?
And how do I fix?
Thanks mates.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Try AKEdit. It may be on FileTrip, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 14, 2010)

If you truly want to stick with official one...maybe you could try using it as administrator (that is what works for me)


----------



## doeo (Jun 15, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Try AKEdit. It may be on FileTrip, but I'm not sure.
> 
> QUOTE(jurassicplayer @ Jun 14 2010, 11:46 PM) If you truly want to stick with official one...maybe you could try using it as administrator (that is what works for me)



Thanks, I'll try both.


----------

